# Homemade Gritguards ?



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Was just thinking that since a lot or grit guards only fit in specific buckets, has anyone actually attempted to make DIY grit guard.

Was thinking if you just got some wire mesh and cut this to fit in yoru choosen bucket, and made sure the wire was smooth and somehow sitting say 3 or 4 inches above the bottom. 

Would this work ?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

no, it's the fins at the base of the grit guard that work the magic! :thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I reckon some fins could be fashioned out of some bits of plastic (ice cream tub etc?) but tbh, if I did make one, every time I used it it would probably just niggle me a little bit. Although I baulk at the price of a plastic bucket, with another bit of plastic sitting in the bottom of it, I think I'll just buy one..

As a student restoring an old triumph, I had far more time than money, and I am still chuffed with the results I acheived using ingenuity and effort, and very little cash. 

If the option is build your own, or not have one at all, then I'd have a crack at a DIY grit guard, otherwise.....

Just my 2p. Cheers!


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes it is easy peasy





































only cost about £2 per bucket.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

dotnetdave said:


> Was just thinking that since a lot or grit guards only fit in specific buckets, has anyone actually attempted to make DIY grit guard.
> 
> Was thinking if you just got some wire mesh and cut this to fit in yoru choosen bucket, and made sure the wire was smooth and somehow sitting say 3 or 4 inches above the bottom.
> 
> Would this work ?


I dont think that would be any good myself.

It would be much better getting some safety flooring and cutting the required shape.

http://www.safetyflooringuk.co.uk/industrial/cobamat.htm

You could get a decent depth so it spaces it off the bottom of the bucket.

This is the engineer talking lol.

I guess it would be tricky to make it cost effective though. My advice either get a group of people or just buy a proper one.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Harley said:


> Yes it is easy peasy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you make that out of?


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> no, it's the fins at the base of the grit guard that work the magic! :thumb:


what do the magic fins do then alex ????


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

isherdholi said:


> What did you make that out of?


It is waste pipe from Wickes and the glue is the stuff to glue it with!:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=28466&highlight=Gritguard

I still dont use the mat on top and it has not broken yet !


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

dotnetdave said:


> what do the magic fins do then alex ????


they stop the grit from rising back up above the grit guard when you're rinsing the mitt by keeping it within the four sections created by the fins..:thumb:


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> they stop the grit from rising back up above the grit guard when you're rinsing the mitt by keeping it within the four sections breated by the fins..:thumb:


thanks alex, going to look at harleys design and how this could be enhanced by adding fins :thumb: also sent you pm alex


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> they stop the grit from rising back up above the grit guard when you're rinsing the mitt by keeping it within the four sections breated by the fins..:thumb:


just fell off my chair laughing

and 'upside down' colander does the same job for pennies

the 'fins' only support the grit guard above the bottom of the bucket - they are certainly not a tight enough fit on the bucket base to compartmentalise the grit - only my opinion of course!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> just fell off my chair laughing
> 
> and 'upside down' colander does the same job for pennies
> 
> the 'fins' only support the grit guard above the bottom of the bucket - they are certainly not a tight enough fit on the bucket base to compartmentalise the grit - only my opinion of course!


:lol:

I very much doubt it......

for the grit guard to work correctly it must fit the bucket properly!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I know I need grit guards, its just the expense (over £30 for 2 buckets and guards minus lids), so if anyone can come up with a really easy way, and that pipe system does look it, then its Blue Peter time for me.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> :lol:
> 
> I very much doubt it......
> 
> for the grit guard to work correctly it must fit the bucket properly!


how does the grit suddenly get to rise up (float)? - water disturbance will move it about - fair enough

but particles of grit are so small (measured in microns) that the only possible way your argument could work was if said grit guard was an integral part of the bucket (eg 'welded' to bucket)

i've bought several proprietary grit guards and imo the colander does the same job though less aesthetically pleasing to those bothered about such matters


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I see your point but anyone who's used a grit guard will agree that they do an awesome job of keeping the majority of the grit in place, it'll never stop tiny particles but it does a great job nonetheless... 

The intention of this thread is to give dotnetdave an insight on how they work so if he chooses to he can make his own......... enough said! :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> how does the grit suddenly get to rise up (float)? - water disturbance will move it about - fair enough
> 
> but particles of grit are so small (measured in microns) that the only possible way your argument could work was if said grit guard was an integral part of the bucket (eg 'welded' to bucket)


Much like the sea wall breaks at the seaside, the four 'fins' or walls on the base of the GG, break up the potential swirling turbulence of the water, which is what can cause the grit to rise from the bottom of the bucket. I disagree, they don't have to be welded to the bucket to be effective.



nick the fish said:


> i've bought several proprietary grit guards and imo the colander does the same job though less aesthetically pleasing to those bothered about such matters


 Have you a picture of your colander?


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Harley, I like your design - did you have to smooth the rough edges which would have resulted from cutting the pipe up?


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> I see your point but anyone who's used a grit guard will agree that they do an awesome job of keeping the majority of the grit in place, it'll never stop tiny particles but it does a great job nonetheless...
> 
> The intention of this thread is to give dotnetdave an insight on how they work so if he chooses to he can make his own......... enough said! :thumb:


I see what you are saying and it makes good sense:thumb: 
The water wouldn't slosh about so much it would settle the grits quicker 
to the bottom and if it fitted snug even better.

Goes off to [email protected] for some perspex sheet.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Much like the sea wall breaks at the seaside, the four 'fins' or walls on the base of the GG, break up the potential swirling turbulence of the water, which is what can cause the grit to rise from the bottom of the bucket. I disagree, they don't have to be welded to the bucket to be effective.
> 
> Have you a picture of your colander?


its just a cheap red colander from Tesco/Asda - cut off the 'handles' to make it fit the bucket - but also had to remove a few 'rings' off the bought grit guards to make them fit my B&Q buckets as well!

i suggested the welding idea as the poster wanted to compartmentalise the grit?

interestingly in the other current thread about grit guards the poster mentioned their tendency to float - i found this as well which tends to scotch the reduced turbulence/grit movement hypothesis?


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

isherdholi said:


> Harley, I like your design - did you have to smooth the rough edges which would have resulted from cutting the pipe up?


Yes i just deburred them with some P240.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

into the loft for me where i know i have some pvc piping left over from fitting a shower :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> i suggested the welding idea as the poster wanted to compartmentalise the grit?


No, you were refering to the GritGuard sold by Elite (below)



nick the fish said:


> but particles of grit are so small (measured in microns) that the only possible way your argument could work was if said *grit guard* was an integral part of the bucket (eg 'welded' to bucket)





nick the fish said:


> interestingly in the other current thread about grit guards the poster mentioned their tendency to float - i found this as well which tends to scotch the reduced turbulence/grit movement hypothesis?


 No, not scotch, just reduce the effectiveness of.

Your username has given me an idea. What we need is a grit-loving gold fish - don't feed him for a couple of days, then pop into the bucket when you start washing


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Car Key said:


> No, you were refering to the GritGuard sold by Elite (below)
> 
> No, not scotch, just reduce the effectiveness of.
> 
> Your username has given me an idea. What we need is a grit-loving gold fish - don't feed him for a couple of days, then pop into the bucket when you start washing


now the fish idea is interesting - though think the RSPCA might have something to say

it has been suggested that some fish actually swallow grit/pebbles etc and use them within their digestive tract to break down hard food/cell structures!!

on a more serious point its just that i like disproving a lot of fallacies associated with highly priced detailing 'must have' items

if you go to the thread about larger foam lance bottles/pick up tubes - i pointed to B&Q and 'pop bottles' - something that has saved people a lot of money

as i've said before its not just detailing where this applies - but two products (say microfibre cloths) come out of the same factory - one is sold as a general cleaning cloth - one is labelled detailing and cost x10 times more!!

now a retailer will obviously promote items that have the largest profit margin - they are not going to say Tesco 99p cloth is as good as my supa doopa cloth at £5?

ditto detailers - i was told by a detailing pro that product X was the be all and end all - now he's changed his 'colours' and is promoting something else?

so who can we believe?

don't get me wrong - i've been in business for years and know every trick in the book (and a few not!!) - you sell on your strong points!

firstly, choose your target market

detailing being a classic example - primarily young males who are competitive with relatively high levels of disposable income


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Must admit I agree with some of the things the fish has said and I know its straying off the OP. but sometimes when i see products, not naming any names, and then see an item that is similar but used in another market and sold for less, I do wonder how much added value there is by labeling it a detailing product. 

I cant comment on grit guards my self as I use a really tall bucket, get them from a place that supplies bulk chemicals. I find that I dont need one as the grit sinks to the bottom and the water isnt swirled enough to lift the grit. The downside is that you use more shampoo as more water is needed.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

that was why i raised the idea of a DIY solution, i have 2 black builders type buckets that cost me 99p each. I love the zaino buckets & CG buckets but cant justify the cost for two buckets, specially since i am not a pro. The problem is grit quards seem to be bucket specific so your tied in. Therefore that got me thinking of a DIY solutions.

I like the pvc tube pipe idea and adding some thin perspex fins below it.


----------

